# the lawyer



## bev (Jun 19, 2009)

One afternoon a lawyer was riding in his 
limousine when he saw two men along the road- 
side eating grass. 

Disturbed, he ordered his driver to stop 
and he got out to investigate. 

He asked one man, "Why are you eating 
grass?" 

"We don't have any money for food," the 
poor man replied. "We have to eat grass." 

"Well, then, you can come with me to my 
house and I'll feed you," the lawyer said. 

"But sir, I have a wife and two children with 
me. They are over there, under that tree." 

"Bring them along," the lawyer replied. 

Turning to the other poor man he stated, 
"You come with us, also." 

The second man, in a pitiful voice, then said, 
"But sir, I also have a wife and SIX children with me!" 

"Bring them all, as well," the lawyer answered. 

They all entered the car, which was no easy task, 
even for a car as large as the limousine was. 

Once underway, one of the poor fellows turned 
to the lawyer and said, "Sir, you are too kind." 

"Thank you for taking all of us with you." 

The lawyer replied, "Glad to do it. 

"You'll really love my place. 

"The grass is almost a foot high"


Bev


----------



## carolyn (Jun 19, 2009)

Good one Bev. 
________
Group live


----------



## Einstein (Jun 19, 2009)

Hmmmm I resemble that remark!


----------

